# Amber Ale Recipe Formulation



## nabs478 (28/10/07)

Howdy All,

I am gonna fire up an Amber Ale next weekend and, as the topic title suggests, I am after some opinions.

I was thinking of the following.

65% Pale Ale Malt
20% Amber Malt
10% Munich Malt
5% Chocolate Malt

25-30 IBUs, with a medium hop aroma.

As for choice of hops, I am big fan of Saaz and Hallertau Herbrucker, but lately I have been doing brews with just one type of hop so I can get to know each type. If someone could suggest a hop other than those two, cascade or amarillo (as i know these flavours too), that would go nicely with this brew that would be great.

As for the grain bill, I am hoping for something about James Squire Amber colour or a little darker. But i really want to get a super creamy head like Guiness and Erdinger Dunkel have. This was the reason for tha addition of the chocolate malt. I am not really sure if this is the grain to use for this pupose, or whether that is a suitable quantity. Could someone point in the right direction to get the desired head.

I chose Munich malt to get a biscuity/malty character, but again am not really sure of whether this is a suitable quantity or not? I want a medium/strong to strong malty character. Some opinions here would be good too.

I plan on just doing a single infusion at about 67 or so to get a medium body to make a comprimise between a full flavoured, full bodied amber ale and a session beer. I also plan to use dried ale yeast. Opinons here would be good here. 

Thanks in advace.

Pipo


----------



## Bongchitis (28/10/07)

Sounds yum!

I wanted to do the same thing and was reading that Amber Ales have a fair bit of Crystal in them....well that was the case with James squires Amber Ale anyway.... the chocolate might be too dark. I think I will follow your lead but switch the choc and munich for the crystal.

I dont know that much about hops but the tangy citrus of the cascade may not marry well with the caramel/biscuit. I too am keen to hear a hop recommendation for this style.

Anyone able to help us out?..sorry for the mini hijack pip.


----------



## MHB (28/10/07)

From what I understand the JS-AA

20% Crystal
5% ABV
Late additions of Willamette
Final gravity around 1010 so the OG should be 1047
(with that much Xal I would be keeping the mash out and sparge water on the cool side to avoid tannins)

Hope this helps
MHB


----------



## dicko (28/10/07)

Hi pip,

I have made a clone of a JSOAA and it is not too bad. It is fairly close to the original IMO.
It has a good head  and a basic hop addition.
You could substitute a different bittering hop and add flavour and aroma additions if you wish.
Anyway see the recipe below.

Cheers



Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 51.00 Wort Size (L): 51.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.40
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.05
Anticipated EBC: 10.9
Anticipated IBU: 25.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 13.00 L Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 64.00 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG 9.68 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
67.0 6.30 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
10.6 1.00 kg. Invert Sugar Home Made 1.046 0
10.6 1.00 kg. JWM Dark Munich Australia 1.039 25
9.6 0.90 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
2.1 0.20 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
38.00 g. PRIDE OF RINGWOOD Pellet 10.20 25.0 60 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Tsp Koppafloc Fining 20 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-04 SafAle English Ale

Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 8.40
Water Qts: 32.06 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 30.34 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.61 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 78 Time: 15
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 30


Total Mash Volume L: 35.95 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/10/07)

Pip. said:


> But i really want to get a super creamy head like Guiness and Erdinger Dunkel have. This was the reason for tha addition of the chocolate malt. Thanks in advace.
> 
> Pipo




Hi Pipo,

I am not sure but I will stand corrected, to get a super creamy you will need to use a Nitrogen based gas. I have used a cellarmix blend for my kegging and it comes out magic. You know how the commercial goes. The bloke runs around in circles waiting for the head to form  Then he sits down to enjoy the Guinness. 

BYB


----------



## nabs478 (29/10/07)

MHB said:


> (with that much Xal I would be keeping the mash out and sparge water on the cool side to avoid tannins)



The above reads a little strange, I am not sure what you mean about Xal? (I assume this is a typo).

Ok, I will give Pride of Ringwood hops, give them a bash.

As for theuse of a gas with nitrogen, that may be a good thing to try, but I would prefer to get the desired head from the brewing procerude and ingredients.

I realise that 5% chocolate is going to make it dark, not quite sure how dark mind you. But I am much more cerned with flavour and head than colour. I have noticed that the James Squire head is no good and I want to improve on that.

Based on the input, I will change my grain bill to the following.

2% Chocolate
10% Crystal
10% Wheat (Maybe this can help my head too)
15% Munich
15% Amber
48% Pale

Pride of Ringwoods hops for bittering and aroma.

SafeAle English Ale yeast.

For those who are interested, I dont acually want to make a clone of the JSOAA, I really want to make a better one. Mainly in the head epartment, and perhaps a little more alcohol 5.5-6%

I would love some more opinions.

Pip


----------



## therook (29/10/07)

Pip,

I can guarentee you that you will like this one. Its not my recipe but T.D's

I always try to have a stock of this at home

Sammys Amber Ale
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 24/06/2007 
Style: American Amber Ale Brewer: Rook 
Batch Size: 26.00 L Assistant Brewer: Sam 
Boil Volume: 33.03 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 73.1 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (17.7 EBC) Grain 9.1 % 
0.25 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.6 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (49.3 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (250.0 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.12 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 2.2 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.90%] (60 min) Hops 24.8 IBU 
14.00 gm Williamette [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Williamette [6.00%] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
1.04 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.04 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.046 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) 
Estimated Color: 23.5 EBC (19.7-33.5 EBC) 
Bitterness: 28.2 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.3 AAU 


Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.28 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C 90 min 


Rook


----------



## hockadays (29/10/07)

therook said:


> Pip,
> 
> I can guarentee you that you will like this one. Its not my recipe but T.D's
> 
> ...




This recipe looks the goods. Enough crystal but not too much to make it too sweet..And the Willamette is tasty...


----------



## nabs478 (29/10/07)

I ahve two more questions.

1. What are the characteristics of carafoam?

2. Why do people put so little amber malt into an Amber Ale?


----------



## bigfridge (29/10/07)

Pip. said:


> I ahve two more questions.
> 
> 
> 1. What are the characteristics of carafoam?



It gives body without adding to the colour.



Pip. said:


> 2. Why do people put so little amber malt into an Amber Ale?



Amber refers to the colour of the beer not the malt that it is made from. To get the 'coke' colour with modern malts requires the use of medium coloured crystal and a touch of roast/chocolate malt.

David


----------



## Beejay (29/10/07)

Hey Pip,

I find a listen to Jamil's shows on styles a great source of information. The one on American Amber Ales can be sourced through i-tunes (search for Jamil) dated 03-12-07 or at this link http://thebrewingnetwork.com/archive/Jamil03-12-07.mp3 . 

Whilst he gives an West Coast American Amber Ale style in the show (which are renowned for being huge!!!), he suggests that cutting back on the Cyrstal and hops (and the OG) can make it more akin to other Amber Ales around the world. A recipe that is supposedly generated from the show (but slightly different) can be found here: http://beerdujour.com/Recipes/Jamil/Jamils...canAmberAle.htm. This beer recipe, as Jamil admits, is a bit outside the BJCP style but it gives a great idea about base malts to use for this style. The recipe he uses is a partial (extract + steeping) but he also suggests the AG grain bill in the show. 

My East Coast American Amber (I couldn't see myself doing the West Coast style) based on Jamil's recipe is about 1/2 to 1 week from kegging but is tasting and smelling great.

Edit: For AG, use 12.25 lb Pale Ale malt, and 1 lb Munich to replace the extract in the above recipe. Mash at 152F. But seriously, listen to the show 

Cheers,

Beejay


----------



## nabs478 (29/10/07)

Ive listened to the Jamil show before for other styles, it's great.

I planned on listening to it on the weekend, but forgot about it.

I'll have a listen and make some more decisions.


----------



## MHB (29/10/07)

Xal is a common abbreviation for Crystal

MHB


----------



## goatherder (29/10/07)

Pip. said:


> 2. Why do people put so little amber malt into an Amber Ale?




I'll add to bigfridge's reply - amber malt is very distinctive and should be used in small amounts. 15% is craploads, keep it under 5% I reckon. Get your colour with the other malts.


----------



## nabs478 (29/10/07)

goatherder said:


> I'll add to bigfridge's reply - amber malt is very distinctive and should be used in small amounts. 15% is craploads, keep it under 5% I reckon. Get your colour with the other malts.



Thats interesting. 

Distinctive isn't necessarily bad..although seeing as no one is doing it, it probably isn't great. Could someone suggest a commercial example which has a lot of amber ale malt that exhibits that flavour?

Or, failing that, could someone explain the flavour?


----------



## Beejay (30/10/07)

Pip. said:


> Thats interesting.
> 
> Distinctive isn't necessarily bad..although seeing as no one is doing it, it probably isn't great. Could someone suggest a commercial example which has a lot of amber ale malt that exhibits that flavour?
> 
> Or, failing that, could someone explain the flavour?



Haven't used it a whole lot myself Pip, but according to Beersmith:-
"Roasted specialty malt used in some English browns, milds and old ales to add color and a biscuit taste. *Intense flavor - so limit use`*. Low diastatic power so must be mashed with well modified malts." And, max in batch siggested is 20% partially because of its intense flavour, but also due to its low diastatic power I am guessing.

Cheers,

Beejay


----------



## andrewg (30/10/07)

Pip. said:


> Thats interesting.
> 
> Distinctive isn't necessarily bad..although seeing as no one is doing it, it probably isn't great. Could someone suggest a commercial example which has a lot of amber ale malt that exhibits that flavour?
> 
> Or, failing that, could someone explain the flavour?



Amber malt will contribute more to flavour than colour - it gives a dry toasty/biscuit flavour which is great in low amounts (5-10%) but with high amounts these flavours will take quite a while to mellow out. The amber colour you want comes more from crystal and other darker malts in your grain bill.
cheers
HStB


----------



## SJW (30/10/07)

This is my Amber that is in a keg now. It turned out great. This is the one I hit with Gelatine in the keg, and is now pouring a bright as can be!

#49 Amber Ale - Keg 
Blonde Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 24/09/2007 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 32.05 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Keg Beer 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 77.22 % 
525.00 gm Munich Malt (IMC) (11.8 EBC) Grain 10.14 % 
300.00 gm Crystal Malt - Medium (Thomas Fawcett) (145.0 EBC) Grain 5.79 % 
255.00 gm Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.92 % 
100.00 gm Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 1.93 % 
25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 23.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
33.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (Dry Hop 1 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.049 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.006 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.83 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.60 % 
Bitterness: 31.4 IBU Calories: 450 cal/l 
Est Color: 17.4 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5180.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 16.24 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 73.0 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.00 L of water at 93.6 C 75.6 C


----------



## nabs478 (31/10/07)

Thanks for the input guys. I am heading to get grain tomorrow. Here is the final recipe I am gonna use. It may be a bit darker than most.

1% Chocolate
6% Carafoam
7% Crystal
7% Amber
8% Wheat
12% Munich
59% Pale

Willamette Hops 25 IBU

Single Infusion at 66 C

Safale English Ale Yeast.


----------

